# 93-94 Factory Service Manual Link



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

In case anyone missed this in another forum, there is a link with the factory service manual for the 93-94 Altimas.

Seems lots of us do our own diagnostics or work, so could be very helpful to some here. See link in post #11.

http://www.nissanforums.com/general...8-owners-manuals-pdf-formats.html#post1193642


----------



## riverrat (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a vacuum hose diagram for a 1987 pathfinder w/v6


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

riverrat said:


> I'm looking for a vacuum hose diagram for a 1987 pathfinder w/v6


Usually there is a sticker on the inside of the hood someplace that shows the vacuum hose system schematic.


----------

